# The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl... a cat... and a dog)



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 6, 2010)

YouTube - A 2.5 Year-Old Has A First Encounter with An iPad


----------



## Daniel (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl)*

So it's good for babies, not so much for getting things done:



> As a toy, as an entertainment platform, the iPad is great (if you don't mind paying for everything you watch). As a work platform, not so much; certainly not at a price point well above that of more versatile netbooks.
> 
> Why I returned my iPad


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl... and a cat)*

YouTube - iggy investigates an ipad


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8EWjOy8jdw


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl... and a cat)*

** Catnip not included.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl... and a cat)*

*** Cynic.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: The iPad: First look (by a 2.5 year old girl... and a cat)*

**** Includes reality distortion field.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

YouTube - A Dog Tests the iPad


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

I think I would have the same reaction


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

What? Fear? Barking?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2010)

Curiosity concluding in disapproval


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 14, 2010)

It seems like a pretty useless toy to me. An oversized smart phone that you can't use as a phone.

Isn't it amazing what the power of marketing and "limited availability" announcements can do?


----------



## SilentNinja (Apr 19, 2010)

ahhhh the cat is scratching all the screen!!!!


----------



## NakedWombat (Apr 24, 2010)

How cool! I want to buy one each for all us in this home. That would be 6 of them. Somebody give me money! LOL


----------



## busybee (Apr 24, 2010)

I think that this is an amazing tool but gee don't parents expect kids to excel at such a young age??


----------

